# How do u tell your parents your a furry?



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 23, 2009)

How do I tell my parents I'm a fur?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't? They really don't need to know, or will really care :/


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Mum : " I want to shag your dead fox on the mantle piece " 
Her : " okay " 

No not really. 

If you believed that then jesus. She always knew I had an eevee obbsesion. It just continued from there.

For you. Just dont tell them. Why do they need to know?


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want to be a troll you have to try harder than that. Put some effort in.. make it believable.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 23, 2009)

i second Eli's opinion. but if you REALLY must tell them just "accidentaly" leave furry art on your comp or make your wallpaper a furry pic (make sure they're clean). your parents will see them and be introduced to furry art. but that's as far as you shuld go. don't tell them anything really >.>


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> Don't? They really don't need to know, or will really care :/



I guess there is no real reason to tell them.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If you want to be a troll you have to try harder than that. Put some effort in.. make it believable.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Skul said:


> I guess there is no real reason to tell them.



Exactly. You aren't really gonna bring an anthropomorphic fox home one night anyway...


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 23, 2009)

we chould charge money for every time this thread is post...


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't.  etc

etc etc etc

Fucking-a I hate seeing these threads.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> we chould charge money for every time this thread is post...


Now if FA charged for this, and your username to have wolf or fox in, they wouldn't need to worry about money again!


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Skul said:


> How do I tell my parents I'm a fur?



n/a

\drtft


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 23, 2009)

You say; 
"Mom...Dad...I'm being ridiculous and making a simple interest into something big and falsely meaningful to my life so I feel like I have to tell you as if I were telling you I had AIDs."


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

I simply started drawing and went from there.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> You say;
> "Mom...Dad...I'm being ridiculous and making a simple interest into something big and falsely meaningful to my life so I feel like I have to tell you as if I were telling you I had AIDs."



Yea my parents wouldn't tak that so well if I told them that.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 23, 2009)

Skul said:


> Yea my parents wouldn't tak that so well if I told them that.



Well theres the priorities right there. Save your apprehension for parental confessions for something like AID's, not that you think furries are cool.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess telling parents that your a fur isn't a prioridy.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Skul said:


> How do I tell my parents I'm a fur?


 

My dad already found out and it wasn't the best moment of my life. I'm still trying to explain it to him somehow, since he thinks I'm in it for the pr0n. If you find a non-volatile way of telling them, let me know, please. In my opinion, parents should have a supportive attitude of their kids' interests.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> Now if FA charged for this, and your username to have wolf or fox in, they wouldn't need to worry about money again!


 
...

Great. At least I'm not a fox.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You don't. etc
> 
> etc etc etc
> 
> Fucking-a I hate seeing these threads.


 
People make these threads because they want advice.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2009)

Why would there be are a reason to?

You don't have to "come out" as a furry because, come on, it's a hobby. Why treat it like it's some horrible disease and be like "Uh hay mom and dad? I....I'm a furry now.".

What do you gain of it? Unless it's coming down to needing them to know as part of trying to go to a fur con, or commission something, why trouble yourself with explaining a hobby or interest in a concept to your parents?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Why would there be are a reason to?
> 
> You don't have to "come out" as a furry because, come on, it's a hobby. Why treat it like it's some horrible disease and be like "Uh hay mom and dad? I....I'm a furry now.".
> 
> What do you gain of it? Unless it's coming down to needing them to know as part of trying to go to a fur con, or commission something, why trouble yourself with explaining a hobby or interest in a concept to your parents?


 

Because most people think that it's the same thing as being gay. _Yet more people think that it is just another form of porn._ And finally, a lot of people enjoy watching CSI, which basically makes us look like Satanists. I think you know which episode I'm talking about.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> People make these threads because they want advice.



The best advice:

No.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh look, another one of these threads.

You don't need to "come out of the closet" as being a furry. If your parents want you to explain something like wearing a collar, or your odd obsession with anthropomorphic animals, then by all means, tell them. If you want to go to a furmeet or convention, then by all means, tell them. If you want to make a fursuit, then by all means, tell them. Only tell them if you have a reason to, or else risk making yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Because most people think that it's the same thing as being gay. _Yet more people think that it is just another form of porn._ And finally, a lot of people enjoy watching CSI, which basically makes us look like Satanists. I think you know which episode I'm talking about.




Uhg. The CSI myth.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Because most people think that it's the same thing as being gay. _Yet more people think that it is just another form of porn._ And finally, a lot of people enjoy watching CSI, which basically makes us look like Satanists. I think you know which episode I'm talking about.


 Name two groups that aren't law enforcement that CSI makes look good.  And you know, Furry gets off _light_ compared to other hobbies.  Put a look into how long D&D was believed to be a leading cause of Satanism, Suicide, etc.  Or how comic books were the destruction of America's youth.  Or research about gaming rotting children's minds.  That metal / rock is turning people into anarchist rebels.  What do Furries get?  "Oh, they like sex in costumes."


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 23, 2009)

Skul said:


> How do I tell my parents I'm a fur?



Is it a hobby?  Yes?  Then I'd suggest treating it like you would any other hobby.

"Mom, Dad...  There's something I want to tell you."  *Dramatic pause*  *Deep breath*  "I'm a Trekkie."

Oh, wait, wrong fandom.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

You just had to, didn't you?

There's no reason to (not to mention no such thing as) come out as a furry. It's something you like, not something that dictates the course of your life. It's not a sexuality, it's a genre of entertainment like anime. How silly would it be to go up to your parents and say in a dramatic tone, "Mom, dad, don't freak out or anything, but... I like anime."?

Seriously, don't bother. There's no reason to, and if you feel you have to tell your parents about every little aspect of your life, then that's not really something that anyone on the internet can really help you with.

Sorry if it sounds rough, but that's just the way things are, and for some reason, many people continue to ask how to "come out" as a furry. Until it stops, I'll keep giving the same answer.

EDIT: Dammit, Ariel, you beat me to the punch.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 23, 2009)

there really isn't a point unless your doing something gross and as far as I knew being a furry isn't gross.... I'm sure they have an inkling about it anyway it's really not a big deal


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> Now if FA charged for this, and your username to have wolf or fox in, they wouldn't need to worry about money again!


 Oh gawd, i feel generic ._.
Well as for OP, I say they really don't need to know any way unless you plan to go to a con or something. Well I think that if you were to explain what a furry was just randomly, they'd think It's something big and an important part of your life, and will probably desire to learn more on what you deal with. If they were to search for it themselves, then they'd most probably think all the biased wrong crap that we face is true, and that can lead to very bad things.  So if you must tell them you are a fur, explain the fandom to them first and tell them that there are stereotypes toward the fur fandom (like any other fandom) that are just lies.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't.

PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> You just had to, didn't you?
> 
> There's no reason to (not to mention no such thing as) come out as a furry. It's something you like, not something that dictates the course of your life. It's not a sexuality, it's a genre of entertainment like anime. How silly would it be to go up to your parents and say in a dramatic tone, "Mom, dad, don't freak out or anything, but... I like anime."?
> 
> ...



I'm disowning my kids if they're Sparklies or whatever they're called. :V



Runefox said:


> EDIT: Dammit, Ariel, you beat me to the punch.



:grin:


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Leave furry porn open on your computer, if they judge you they are too mundane and you don't need them anyways.


----------



## Matt (Aug 24, 2009)

when I turn 18, I'm gonna be like 
Me: mom, I'm going to anthro-con.
Mom: What's that?
Me: look up furries on wikipedia. See you in a few days


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Matt said:


> when I turn 18, I'm gonna be like
> Me: mom, I'm going to anthro-con.
> Mom: What's that?
> Me: look up furries on wikipedia. See you in a few days


And the you come home to all of your belongings piled up outside with all the trash and a "Free" sign next to it. If you try to go inside you'll notice the locks have been changed.


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Exactly. You aren't really gonna bring an anthropomorphic fox home one night anyway...



Well now...


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 24, 2009)

Matt said:


> when I turn 18, I'm gonna be like
> Me: mom, I'm going to anthro-con.
> Mom: What's that?
> Me: look up furries on wikipedia. See you in a few days


But Wikipedia's article on us is actually ok. Tell her to Google it instead.


----------



## Matt (Aug 24, 2009)

I might tell her to google it if I was in it for the lulz. But at this point, I don't think that's such a good idea.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 24, 2009)

Matt said:


> when I turn 18, I'm gonna be like
> Me: mom, I'm going to anthro-con.
> Mom: What's that?
> Me: look up furries on wikipedia. See you in a few days


 If i can remember this wen I turn 18, im so doing that XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Because most people think that it's the same thing as being gay. _Yet more people think that it is just another form of porn._ And finally, a lot of people enjoy watching CSI, which basically makes us look like Satanists. I think you know which episode I'm talking about.



I don't care what most people think. It's not the same as being a legitimately persecuted minority.

We all know that those things like CSI are not 100% accurate. It's not like they ever really show a group in a fair light.

We know the fandom is not all about porn. But we do know people who are into Anime don't have that same "I must come out about being a fan of Anime" even though their thing is more equally sexually charged. The more people do this "coming out thing" the more it reinforces the negative stereotypes. It sets them up to be reviewed all over again.

If you treat like just another hobby it would do so much good.

Then again I understand why some would be afraid of others knowing. But you know, if you thought about that before you used the internet as a public box for announcing everything that turns you on, you might not be in that predicament, those of you who know who you are.

But seriously, stop it. Being a furry is not like being gay. Okay? So just forget about this "I need to come out" nonsense. You don't need to be accepted for being a furry. So those of you who have that in your head, get rid of it. You don't need to tell people and make them know. It's not that important.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 24, 2009)

The only reason I told me father I was a furry was b/c I briefly dated a fur and he asked what she & I had in common.

He had no clue what furry was so I had to explain it to him.  He found it odd, but not out of character for me.  He's long ago accepted that I'm an odd duck and rarely walk by society's norms.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah it's easier If you don't, unless you draw a lot of Anthro and its around your room.

Still, If I could draw and there was drawings of anthro around my room, my parents would just be happy that I can draw and I'm expressing myself^^

Although, If money and economy were good, I'd move out in a shot.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 24, 2009)

Honestly I think the best way to go about this, is to not say anything at all, but do not hide it. It's not a big deal, don't make it into one. 

There is no point, unless you are explaining the art they've seen that you drew or had on your computer, or why you have (or want) a fursuit or why you want to go to a furry con. And then you explain it as any other hobby.




BlackCatOrian said:


> there really isn't a point unless your doing something gross and as far as I knew being a furry isn't gross.... I'm sure they have an inkling about it anyway it's really not a big deal


If you are doing something gross, keep it to yourself! not announce it to your parents.



Trpdwarf said:


> *The more people do this "coming out thing" the more it reinforces the negative stereotypes*. It sets them up to be reviewed all over again.
> 
> If you treat like just another hobby it would do so much good.


Agreed. Stop it, people. Its not a big deal, stop making it in to one.


----------



## Matt (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> And the you come home to all of your belongings piled up outside with all the trash and a "Free" sign next to it. If you try to go inside you'll notice the locks have been changed.


 man... I KNEW the banhammer was coming for that guy.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Is it a hobby? Yes? Then I'd suggest treating it like you would any other hobby.
> 
> "Mom, Dad... There's something I want to tell you." *Dramatic pause* *Deep breath* "I'm a Trekkie."
> 
> Oh, wait, wrong fandom.


"Mom, Dad... I like miniature airplanes."
"OH MY GOD, JEREMY!"
"GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY HOUSE!"


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

If you'd like to see my answer, do a search for one of the other many threads that asked this same question.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 24, 2009)

gawd damn it

Like the fucking military

"DONT ASK, DONT TELL"

they didnt ask you about anything thus YOU DONT TELL THEM ABOUT ANYTHING

Two Furry isnt like coming out of the closet for Gays/Lesbians


its a fucking Fandom/hobby


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> gawd damn it
> 
> Like the fucking military
> 
> ...


 Oh hey I wonder what they do to furries in the army.


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh hey I wonder what they do to furries in the army.


 I shudder to think. But I would love to see a furry all decked out in camo! ^_^


----------



## MrParaduo (Aug 24, 2009)

Tell them in all honesty, if they deserve your love, they'll see it for who you really are and accept it as a part of you, if not, then at least you tried, and that's all that matters, right?
That said-COURAGE!! Feel no anguish or embarrasment! If they see it in you, they'll think you don't really want to be a furry and thus try to convince you you're not one! And as the saying in war goes, if one side thinks it is in the wrong, it'll be the first to fall.
Finally, remember that just because you're a furry, doesn't mean you're not their child, and they'll see that if they have any sense inside their hearts to never forget that they love you for who you are, not for what others want you to be.

Good luck!


----------



## furry666 (Aug 24, 2009)

You don't and at the same time I don't try hard to hid it unless it's porn related. I let them figure out the rest for themselves. So yeah when I go to meets and cons they'll see me put on my tail and collar or a video I'm working on to post that's about it. they just recognize it as a fanbase for cartoon lovers etc. which it is for the majority it seems if not then there is a lot of denial out there. 
speaking of video.... http://www.youtube.com/user/RottenEggCreations the more the marrier.


----------



## Brindle (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm completely new to this but telling your parents seems like a hassle and a potential cause for trouble when there is very little to gain.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 24, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh hey I wonder what they do to furries in the army.


They're already furs in the military...they shut the fuck up about it


----------



## pixthor (Aug 24, 2009)

Just like the military Don't ask don't tell. You are better off waiting when the time is right.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with pixthor.... unless there like my folks and dont really give a flying hoop


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Skul said:


> How do I tell my parents I'm a fur?



Unfortunately many of the younger or "man child" furries face this dilemma at some time during their involvement with the fandom, and the answer is simple. What you need to do is sit down and make a list of all the reasons why you need to tell your parents about you being a furry. Then you stand there while I slap you repeatedly across the face until you stop being such a ridiculous child :V


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 24, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> Now if FA charged for this, and your username to have wolf or fox in, they wouldn't need to worry about money again!


 true dat


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 24, 2009)

Matt said:


> when I turn 18, I'm gonna be like
> Me: mom, I'm going to anthro-con.
> Mom: What's that?
> Me: look up furries on wikipedia. See you in a few days


 
oh gawd lolz
wonder what her face will be when u get back


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2009)

Skul said:


> How do I tell my parents I'm a fur?



Firstly please spell YOU properly.

And why tell them?, will it end the world if you don't?, No, I don't think it will.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> oh gawd lolz
> wonder what her face will be when u get back


 
Well, there wasn't _too_ much incriminating stuff on there...mostly just explaining that we furries hate the hell out of CSI and Discovery Channel.
Most of the stuff a parent would be worried about would most likely be the $500-$10,000 price tag associated with most fursuits (then again, I'm not a parent, so I wouldn't know. That's what _I _would be worried about).


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't tell my parents until before my 1st appearance on the Funday PawPet Show because I was sure they would've wanted to see me on there. I explained with as much detail as I could think of what a furry is (When explaining "anthropomorphic," I generally use Bugs Bunny as an example and list what makes him anthro). My parents were cool with it, watched the show, and were even cooler with it! Their reaction was far better than I would've ever expected! Though my dad did compare the show to Ren & Stimpy and point out Yappy and Recherei's plump figures.


----------



## zc456 (Aug 27, 2009)

My Mom only knows I'm gay, with small bits of the PG side of the furry community cause of my drawings. Who knows how I'd go along explaining the rest. *facepalm*


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

zc456 said:


> My Mom only knows I'm gay, with small bits of the PG side of the furry community cause of my drawings. Who knows how I'd go along explaining the rest. *facepalm*



As long as your mom's not closed-minded about you being gay, she should have no problem coping with you being a furry!


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 27, 2009)

woah,3 pages filled with "dont tell them" answers,so,wheres the doubt?i would also recommend you not to tell them,you wouldnt get anything telling them,but you can really screw up your life if you do,anyway,its your choice,good luck with it.


----------



## zc456 (Aug 27, 2009)

BassMan said:


> As long as your mom's not closed-minded about you being gay, she should have no problem coping with you being a furry!



But I'm far from PG.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> Exactly. You aren't really gonna bring an anthropomorphic fox home one night anyway...


 

I would if I could find one...assuming they're a she, of course .


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Say "Hey mom and dad... despite this not having any relevance to your cares and is comepletely unimportant to every other person other than me... i like anthropomorphic aniamls".


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't see a reason to tell ur parents...it's not really something they would ever need or want to know. Being a furry is something I like to have for myself without family knowing about it.

edit: it's not as big of a deal as ppl make it out to be. ppl make it out to be as significant as being gay or whatever. It's really not. 

So, just don't tell them. =)


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 24, 2012)

Vatz said:


> Because most people think that it's the same thing as being gay. _Yet more people think that it is just another form of porn._ And finally, a lot of people enjoy watching CSI, which basically makes us look like Satanists. I think you know which episode I'm talking about.



Lool. Oh, dat CSI. Gets the best of all of us  

ANYWAYS. I just started off by saying "Hey ma wanna see something cool." and she was all like "sure" so I showed her fursuits and art and shit and she was like "so you're a furry?" and I was like "yep." and she was like "then I want you to make a kickass fursuit"

True story. I don't think your parents will give as much shit as my mother did, though. Have fun.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 24, 2012)

Y u post here?  :<  One hell of a necro.


----------



## Lewi (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Mum? Dad? I draw animal people, is that ok? Good, ok then.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 25, 2012)

EDIT: shit shit necro augh. should have looked at the times


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 25, 2012)

self-evident.


----------

